

Meet the 24 year old founders winning the battle against junk mail - kessler
http://www.wework.com/magazine/members/unroll-meet-email-organization-experts/

======
minimaxir
I've seen a lot of tweets and Facebook posts about Unroll.me.

...because it appears that they exploit social autosharing to both services,
as I see canned "I just subscribed to Unroll.me!" messages all the time. (see:
[https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=unroll.me&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=unroll.me&src=typd)
and note the referral indicators)

That particular tactic is enough to turn me off of a service, no matter how
useful it is.

------
conorgil145
Does anyone know what their business model is? I assume one would pay for a
subscription, but I couldn't see pricing information on their website.

